# what type of gun to use crow and dove hunting



## mtherabbthuntr

I am stuck between using my pellet gun or .22LR. The pellet gun is a .177 Remington (pump) and the .22LR is a Winchester Wildcat (bolt).Both guns are new.please reply.


----------



## Bgunit68

We use a FoxPro FX3 to call them in. They don't land much so we use shotguns. I just ordered the owl topper that sits on top of the Jack in the Box. We used an owl decoy before it worked with the caller but with the head movement I'm guessing it will get them in pretty close. I use a Gamo Hunter Extreme to dispatch any wounded crows that land. We usually shoot anywhere from 30 to 70 on a weekend. We have a huge overpopulation around here. Not if we can help it! Below is our best day. We had a few go down across a stream so we weren't able to retrieve them.


----------



## alleyyooper

I use a Rugar 77 in 220 swift, my BIL uses a Remington 788 in 22-250 and my brother uses a Winchester model 70 in 243. We like to snipe them long range.

And we don't eat them, the owls and hawks do mostly.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3

I use my 12 or 20 gauge. Kills them clean, and its good practice for other birds.


----------



## AlpineArcher24

A 12 ga. with a good modified choke seems to do the trick for me


----------



## gentleman4561

12ga. 870


----------



## dfisher

I shoot the same gun at them as I shoot at ducks and geese and upland. Practice makes perfect and crows can be pretty challanging at times.
Dan


----------

